

Android's 'weak gravity' means users drift away to iPhone, study finds - MikeCapone
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jan/17/android-gravity-iphone

======
jmnicolas
> The data emerges from a study carried out in September 2013 of 450 British
> owners of smartphones

A thousand is generally accepted as the minimum significant sample for
statistics, so this study may not be representative of the whole UK market.

However I'm typically in the case they describe : I'm a first time Android
buyer and my next phone may well be an Apple.

There are a lot of apps that I see on iPhones that are not ported on Android.

Android particularly lacks a good GTD solution like Things and Omnifocus.

